

Noisy Typer – a typewriter for your laptop - josephjaber
http://fffff.at/noisy-typer-a-typewriter-for-your-laptop/

======
weisser
Reminds me of "The Quiet Ones" New York Times piece -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/18/opinion/sunday/the-
quiet-o...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/18/opinion/sunday/the-quiet-
ones.html?pagewanted=all)

------
jinushaun
Sounds like a great prank to play on non-tech savvy friends.

